# What is it like to become fat?



## Impulse101 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was just wondering what is it like to go from being reletively skinny to being fat?


----------



## Ocean (Apr 30, 2009)

The highest my weight climbed was from 120lbs to 160lbs _ish_. One of the biggest changes I noticed was how I fit into clothes. Being thin, I could walk into a clothes store, pick a size, and either have it fit me, or have to go the next size down. When I was chubbier, it was a case of getting a size, finding it far too small, or finding something that was my new size, but didn't look right because it just wasn't well designed for my new pot belly. So I had to be far more careful about what I tried on and what I bought, before I could buy stuff _knowing_ it would fit me, and if it was too big, I could take it in, when I was bigger I had to try it on first to make sure it wasn't too small for me.

When I was chubbier, I didn't have to use a belt, since I had an actual gut/ass to hold up my pants for me.

The second biggest change was other people. Before when people described me, size hadn't come into it, I was always 'the red haired girl' or 'the red head over there'. After gaining 40 odd pounds, I became 'that *chubby* red head'. In my mind, I felt no different, I could only see my gain when people pointed it out. My boyfriend of the time would poke my belly every time we were sat down together, whilst I don't think he was an FA or anything, he was just so understanding about my weight gain that few others would have been.

A lot of the time I felt so much heavier, so much slower, and far bigger than I actually was, like a human water balloon. I got out of breath easier, when I slouched fat folded up, pants that fit me standing up would pop open if I sat down. Some of the time I just didn't notice it, whereas the rest of the time it was 'where did it come from?'I also had paranoia about fitting in places, or going through stuff that had weight restrictions, even though I was barely overweight really. My gain came with.. some issues anyway.

I'm back to my starting weight mostly now, and admittedly, it is a little strange to be thin again. Even if I am glad to be back to this size, I do miss being bigger a _little_.


----------



## fantasyadmirer (Apr 30, 2009)

I have to say this is a question that's bounced around in my mind for a few years. It's never going to happen however, partly due to my metabolism keeping me at around 150lbs all the time (at almost 6' that's reasonably skinny) and partly because my fiancee prefers me this way, so I'll keep her happy. I certainly don't complain however when she gains a bit of weight. She's a definite foodee, and I like that she enjoys her food.


----------



## Suze (Apr 30, 2009)

Impulse101 said:


> I was just wondering what is it like to go from being reletively skinny to being fat?


i think that depends on who you ask. i've never been skinny, so i can't help you. sorry!


----------



## edino (Apr 30, 2009)

I gained in 17 years from 175lbs to 565lbs right now, and it has been a great journey. As long you can handle society that wants your to reduce and do not give in.... its great. I would not have said this 2 months ago. But since I found this forum I'm really happy to express what I really think.... Some friends call me crazy!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure everybody's experience will vary. It wasn't exactly enjoyable for me at first because initially my weight gain was caused by overeating during depression. 
It's just so gradual that I can't easily describe what it was like to go from rather slender to my weight now.
I didn't quite "notice it" per se, I gradually adapted and adjusted subconsciously. 
There's the obvious, my clothes stopped fitting well and eventually I had to start updating my wardrobe, walking began to work different, I walk WAY slower than I use to, can't remember the last time I ran, and I get out of breath fairly quick; when I use to be semi athletic.

The changes to my body happened so slowly that I just flowed with it and didn't care, I had more important things on my mind. I remember waking up one day in an almost cliche moment, seeing myself in the mirror thinking, "How did I let myself get this big? When did this happen? Where did THAT come from?"
I think others noticed it better than I did, because suddenly I kept getting concerned comments from friends and family. I was stuck in myself all of the time, everything invisibly gradual to my eyes, but I would come visit others fifty pounds heavier and they would give me an earful. All the while I'm like, "Really, is it that noticeable, are you sure?"
Then of course, as my weight got closer to where I am now, one thing I notice is the change in looks I get from people. Before it was usually young guys, the not-as-hard-to-notice-as-they-would-like-to-think looks at my tushy. Now it's more like stares, sometimes nasty, sometimes grossed out, you'd think I jumped in a vat of acid.
Either way, I like how I look, so they can eat glass.

My experience with gaining weight, post depression and other catastrophes that I attract; it's been fun for me. It's not always glamorous and stuff like slowly getting more difficulty walking is unnerving but personally, I wouldn't describe it as a bad experience, for me anyway. You just have to know what you're getting yourself into, I guess.

Learn to buy clothes slightly larger than you currently are, gaining wisdom right there, take it home with you!


----------



## eliska (May 4, 2009)

I'm trying to get from 149lbs to my goal of 200lbs, what would be significant changes that you notice in weight gain, would you say it is harder to move around ect. ?


----------



## Impulse101 (May 10, 2009)

Besides the social aspect what is it like, eg. Movement, sitting on chairs, general feeling, etc.

Everywhere i look fat people are described negatively (by skinny people) but how does it feel to actually be one?

Btw i am male 17 year old, currently 15 stone thinking of gaining up to 5 more and about 6 ft


----------



## Impulse101 (May 14, 2009)

so anyone have any comments?


----------



## Markt (May 14, 2009)

This was both cute and sexy to read!



Sweet_Serenade said:


> I'm sure everybody's experience will vary. It wasn't exactly enjoyable for me at first because initially my weight gain was caused by overeating during depression.
> It's just so gradual that I can't easily describe what it was like to go from rather slender to my weight now.
> I didn't quite "notice it" per se, I gradually adapted and adjusted subconsciously.
> There's the obvious, my clothes stopped fitting well and eventually I had to start updating my wardrobe, walking began to work different, I walk WAY slower than I use to, can't remember the last time I ran, and I get out of breath fairly quick; when I use to be semi athletic.
> ...


----------



## Tracii (May 16, 2009)

Whats it like? Well kind of watching someone blow up a beach ball.
Really its a hard question to answer.Everbody will have a different look at it.
I have been back and forth a few times so for me I like the process of getting bigger ie. eating a lot.
As for me watching my body change and grow is a huge turn on.
For now I am enjoying the bigger me.


----------



## mergirl (May 18, 2009)

For me, i was always really skinny until a couple of years ago. Infact i made a concious effort to be so. I realised that the reason i did so was psychological and had a lot to do with factors such as my mum always being on diets when i was younger, influencing what i ate, berating fat people etc. When i realised this i decided to try out all the foods i 'thought' i didnt actually like, like ice cream, cakes, puddings, sauces with cream in them etc etc.. I gained about 3 stones in about a year ..then i went through a weird time emotionally and lost it all again. When i met my gf i weighed about 11st and again i gained about 3st in about a year. Its funny, because i have some sort of body dysmorphia because i still think i'm kinna skinny even though i weigh over 14 st (over 200lbs) I'm not sure if this is because my gf weighs about 10st more than me and its relative or just that my idea of fat is maby bigger than other peoples idea of it. Anyway..what i have noticed is i keep hitting my arse/belly on furniture/door handles etc because i have gained quite a bit of weight, pretty fast so my brain hasn't really caught up with my body! I need whiskers!! (cat enthusiasts will know what i'm talking about! lol). I find the sensations of my body are different (great though) for example when i am in the car when i go over a bump i can feel my belly wobbling, which it never did before. There have been lots of changes in both my body and mind but the only thing that has anoyed me is the fact i keep having to shop for clothes that actually fit me..


----------



## Impulse101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Are there any more opinions?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 12, 2009)

Impulse101 said:


> Besides the social aspect what is it like, eg. Movement, sitting on chairs, general feeling, etc.
> 
> Everywhere i look fat people are described negatively (by skinny people) but how does it feel to actually be one?
> 
> Btw i am male 17 year old, currently 15 stone thinking of gaining up to 5 more and about 6 ft



Sorry, you'll need to return when you are 18, this site is for over 18, only.


----------



## docilej (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a 6'er, 165lbs and I secretly dream of being a "big guy"...but I just don't have the frame for it. But at least I get to admire the big men around me and lust after all those wonderful BBW's


----------



## fatbellygirl (Aug 17, 2009)

Haven't posted in a while. So I just wanted too say, "I feel FAT today!" And it feels good! Gained back all my 15 pounds plus 2 more! Back up to 275. I feel that extra jiggle in my belly and thighs. And face is a little fuller too. Hard to say exactley what it's like to be fat except you notice the jiggles and I feel like my belly hangs a little lower. Which I like. It's nice to be squishy!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 17, 2009)

fatbellygirl said:


> Haven't posted in a while. So I just wanted too say, "I feel FAT today!" And it feels good! Gained back all my 15 pounds plus 2 more! Back up to 275. I feel that extra jiggle in my belly and thighs. And face is a little fuller too. Hard to say exactley what it's like to be fat except you notice the jiggles and I feel like my belly hangs a little lower. Which I like. It's nice to be squishy!



your b/f is so lucky lol that sounds awesome


----------



## fatbellygirl (Aug 17, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> your b/f is so lucky lol that sounds awesome


 Thanks! No boyfriend. Actually going through a divorce. Not the main reason but one of them. I was too fat for him!!


----------



## imfree (Aug 17, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Whats it like? Well kind of watching someone blow up a beach ball.
> Really its a hard question to answer.Everbody will have a different look at it.
> I have been back and forth a few times so for me I like the process of getting bigger ie. eating a lot.
> *As for me watching my body change and grow is a huge turn on.
> For now I am enjoying the bigger me.*



That's exactly how I felt while
I was gaining.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 18, 2009)

fatbellygirl said:


> Thanks! No boyfriend. Actually going through a divorce. Not the main reason but one of them. I was too fat for him!!



in that case *kisses your cheek*


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Aug 19, 2009)

Impulse101 said:


> I was just wondering what is it like to go from being reletively skinny to being fat?



Journeying from hard athletic body to fat man felt difficult. I still cannot look in the mirror of pose for naked images. However, watching a woman make the jouney turns me on.


----------



## Rebel (Aug 19, 2009)

I have recently and intentionally gone from 225 to over 250 in just a few months. The first thing I noticed is that I am eating so much that I often have an upset stomach, though it's nothing a couple of Tums can't fix.

The second thing I noticed is that my jeans were tighter and started curve downward in the front, and later that my pants cuffs were touching the ground. I had become fat enough to where I couldn't pull my pants up as far as I used to.

The third thing is that my wife was touching me differently. Her hands would rest on my waist when we walked together when they used to rest on my hips. One day she squeezed my new love handle before she realized what she was doing. She was more embarrassed than I was.

Now that I am undeniably fatter, I find that my posture is better. I have to lean my shoulders back more to compensate for my paunch. My belly is always full now, so it isn't soft yet. My butt, legs, sides, chest, and face are all much softer now though, and that jiggling makes walking a lot more fun. So far I haven't noticed that walking is any harder or that I run out of breath any faster.

Without getting into too many details, I will say that se is a little bit different and a lot better now.

As I get fatter, I'll try to remember to add further changes to this post...


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 26, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Whats it like? Well kind of watching someone blow up a beach ball.
> Really its a hard question to answer.Everbody will have a different look at it.
> I have been back and forth a few times so for me I like the process of getting bigger ie. eating a lot.
> As for me watching my body change and grow is a huge turn on.
> For now I am enjoying the bigger me.



Same here. +1.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 26, 2009)

It was (and is, everyday) a huge thrill.


----------

